# Loading a Gondola the hard way...



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, all...

This seems like as good a place as any for this...have a look!

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/misc/tractorloader.gif



Dawg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Does OSHA "allow" THAT!!!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Seen that, not uncommon at all, theres even a Backhoe company that offers a model that has flanged guides like a highrailer so it can roll along the top of a hopper or gondola.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

lWonder how he got the backhoe turned around on top of the hopper??


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/09/2008 12:20 PM

Seen that, *not uncommon at all*, theres even a Backhoe company that offers a model that has flanged guides like a highrailer so it can roll along the top of a hopper or gondola.


Not UNcommon at all? What are you talking about? NEVER seen anything like that!  Remarkable pictures, indeed.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the operator get flight pay?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like its for a MOW train. Most of the time its a backhoe, or excavator on a gon full of ties. Nice shoot of them loading the backhoe  Whats even more interesting to see is when they hop from one car to the next, essp. when the cars are different hieghts!


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The local manufacturer JCB has a nice display team... 

http://www.jcbexplore.com/content/info_zone/digger_videos/index.aspx?playVideo=2 

regards 

ralph


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

So in that JCB Digger video - Is that what you call a back hoe down?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

I liked the fireworks and the one backhoe going under the rest of them. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/09/2008 1:01 PM
Posted By vsmith on 04/09/2008 12:20 PM

Seen that, *not uncommon at all*, theres even a Backhoe company that offers a model that has flanged guides like a highrailer so it can roll along the top of a hopper or gondola.


Not UNcommon at all? What are you talking about? NEVER seen anything like that!  Remarkable pictures, indeed. 

























I'll see if I can find a link to the company I saw, I'll have to ask about it on one of the railfan forums


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I saw something similar a few years ago, like 2003 or so.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I checked out the link and then found out they have some 1:32 and 1:25 scale models  Been looking around for this kind of stuff, but now I've found it. 

http://www.jcbexplore.com/content/explore_toys/details/index.aspx?id=Showall


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

BAck in the mid 80's , I was working as a security guard at the KCP&L power plant along the Missouri river, there coal dump had caught fire and was shut down, so they brought in these backhoe's to unload the coal from the train. I didn't get to see how they got on top of the cars, so I am glad to see this post. Also notice the "CAT" stikercker on the tail boom. One of our sales reps had these pictures and was showing the to everyone. This is cool. Cliff


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I see this alot at the coal docks, especially when the unloader is down. If you look in the second picture that vsmith posted you can see the special pads on the outriggers and the attachment right behind the front wheels that the backhoe is using to sit on the car. 
I once saw a track hoe doing this w/o the guides they were just driving it along the car tops. Not sure how they got it up there though... 
Terry


----------

